# Non Turkey Burgers



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

carmed onions in the background, 
80/20 with a little water, seasoned salt
and Remington sauce (formerly Mr. Mist)
in the foreground.







cheddar chipotle cheese




Alton Brown tip...bottom bun has mayo on it, burgers go straight
from the grill onto the bun...the mayo keeps the juiced from
getting into the bun and makes a little sauce of it's on...











So takes ze burgers to my neighbors house..he's making
real fried shrimp with his own batter, my dipping sauce..




The florida sweet corn is in..



Wonder what the poor people are eating tonight?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2007)

Wow what a meal Cappy!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2007)

Oh Hellllzzzz yeah!


----------



## wittdog (May 13, 2007)

Oh yeah cappy...very nice...loves me some burgers.


----------



## Griff (May 13, 2007)

Good job Cap'n. It's hard to beat surf and turf.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2007)

Now DATZ what you call a burger.  Bravo Cappy.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2007)

Is non turkey burgers like non union? I vote no, I'm pro union


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

Join the Pro-Burger Party.  The benefits are outstanding.


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 13, 2007)

great lookin NON TURKEY burger, Id eat that


----------



## bigwheel (May 13, 2007)

Looks good Cap'n. Now hard to believe Alton Brown running around telling folks to put mayo on burgers.  Everybody knows burgers require mustard.  Back in the good old days anybody order a burger with mayo at a restaurant the waitress would yell at the cook "Gimme a sissy burger." Now who could eat anything called a sissy burger?  Guess old Alton must be a yankee of some sort. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

mustard would probably do the trick on the bottom bun too..
both are mostly oil and will prevent the bun from getting
soggy.  I put mayo on the bottom, mustard and ketchup
on the top of the toppings.

I didn't have any slaw, but I did, I'd put that on the bottom
bun...the mayo in the slaw might hold the juices.  I'll try that
next time I do a slaw burger.


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2007)

Carmelized Vidailas there Cap?
Lookin' good.
I'm disapointed about the (no have slaw) thing. But I'll get over it


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

yep the vids are here and I'm eating as much as I can.
slow cook em with butter, douse with Franks...it's like
eating candy


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2007)

I just drooled on my key board :!:


----------



## bigwheel (May 13, 2007)

Well guess I have to skip the slaw burger. I let some Arkies talk me into putting coleslaw on a chili dawg one time...gag heave sputter that give it a real nasty flavor.  Could imagine how bad it mess up a good burger  As far as the dressing for the burgers...old fireman who run the pool hall in Whiskeyta Falls made the best I ever eat.  He always used mayo..mixed with a little tobasco and a light daub of ketchup.  Dang that stuff make them burgers walk and talk.  Also good on any kind of sandwiches which contain the body parts of deceased poo poo eating barnyard avians. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2007)

sounds like McDonalds special sauce...

boy, are you forgettin yore roots?  Slaw and mayo ran
through some of your ancestors veins...with vinegar of course.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2007)

Nice burgers Cappy! Sometimes I use mayo, sometimes I don't. Sometimes I use mustard, sometimes I don't. It all depends on the mood I'm in.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 13, 2007)

I like cajun mustard by it self & again by it self catchup, mayo, some times a combo like Mariners grill in Hammond La. sauted mushrooms, REAL cheese, raw onions, lettus, mator, pickels bacon on a 1/2lb burger wit no other stuff sept a few pops prior too


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yep the vids are here and I'm eating as much as I can.
> slow cook em with butter, douse with Franks...it's like
> eating candy


Frank's huh?
Done!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 13, 2007)

That was one fine looking meal Cappy.


----------



## john a (May 14, 2007)

Man, I love a good burger, those look like the best.


----------



## john pen (May 14, 2007)

Looks good cappy...You said real fried shrimp...as opposed to ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2007)

frozen breaded stuff.


----------



## john pen (May 14, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sounds like McDonalds special sauce...
> 
> boy, are you forgettin yore roots?  Slaw and mayo ran
> through some of your ancestors veins...with vinegar of course.



"We'll have a slawburger, fries and a bottle of Ski..."


----------



## john pen (May 14, 2007)

I was so inspired by this thread, I had to fire up the grill..this was breakfast..





some bacon, lettice, tomato, a slab of vadilia onion, mayo, ketchup and hot pepper relish on a toasted roll (with real beef). Some leftover mac salad and anchovie stuffed cherry peppers on the side..wash it all down with a little Carona..


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I was so inspired by this thread, I had to fire up the grill..this was breakfast..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good John must have been a good group of kids you confiscated the Corona from...


----------

